# legwork



## gockab

Mam duży problem z następującym zdaniem:

*"But doing some legwork recently with an erstwhile first-time buyer, I learned the deeper nuances."*

Moja próba:

*Chodząc i załatwiając niedawno formalności wraz z niedoświadczonym wtedy nabywcą domu, poznałem więcej szczegółów.*

Ale nie pasują mi tu te imiesłowy, które brzmią troszkę zbyt elegancko w tym konkretnym tekście. Koniecznie muszę zawrzeć, że się nachodził szukając z nim ofert mieszkań.

a może raczej:
*Niedawno wraz z niedoświadczonym wtedy nabywcą domu, nachodziłem się trochę i poznałem więcej szczegółów. *

Będę wdzięczna za jak najszybszą pomoc, jako że tekst jest do oddania na jutro. Dziękuję bardzo!


----------



## LilianaB

There is nothing about walking in your sentence, and you cannot translate it as walking, if there is nothing about walking there. Legal work is _formalnosci prawne_.


----------



## gockab

LilianaB said:


> There is nothing about walking in your sentence, and you cannot translate it as walking, if there is nothing about walking there. Legal work is _formalnosci prawne_.



Please, read carefully.

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/legwork


----------



## Stardusd

Hi!

Ale chodząc niedawno, w sprawie nieruchomości, wraz z dawnym pierwszo-czasowym kupczem, poznałem głębsze szczegóły.

My reply to #1


----------



## dreamlike

gockab said:


> *Chodząc i załatwiając niedawno formalności wraz z niedoświadczonym wtedy nabywcą domu, poznałem więcej szczegółów.*
> Ale nie pasują mi tu te imiesłowy, które brzmią troszkę zbyt elegancko w tym konkretnym tekście. Koniecznie muszę zawrzeć, że się nachodził szukając z nim ofert mieszkań.



To zdanie brzmi po stokroć lepiej niż drugie - to, że załatwianie formalności sprawiło duży kłopot i wiązało się z odwiedzaniem wielu miejsc jest, moim zdaniem, zawarte w "chodząc i załatwiając...". Niczego bym tutaj nie zmieniał.


----------



## LilianaB

I am sorry, Gockab. It is a professionally biased: I saw legal work instead of legwork in your post. I must have been tired. I am sorry. The context was related to real estate and legal would fit perfectly there as well. I think your sentence sounds good. You could consider _z niedoświadczonym jeszcze_. I like the sentence Dreamlike selected as good.


----------



## Stardusd

Can anybody tell what do you understand by- niedoświadczony jeszcze?

Thanks!


----------



## LilianaB

One that does not have any experience yet (in buying homes).


----------



## Stardusd

OK.
Dictionary shows the same.
And I ask: Why didn't you use the translation for the word "erstwhile".
I did a search for it and found: _former, of times ago, old....
_First-time buyer sounds good for> niedoświadczony. I think that it is also used when a person buys his/her first house. 
I hope not to have more doubts.
Thanks!
My reply to LilianaB #8


----------



## LilianaB

I think _erstwhile first time buyer _means somebody who was a _first time buyer _sometime in the past before he bought his first house. Since he bought his first house later, he is not a first time buyer anymore.


----------



## Szkot

LilianaB said:


> I think _erstwhile first time buyer _means somebody who was a _first time buyer _sometime in the past before he bought his first house. Since he bought his first house later, he is not a first time buyer anymore.



I think the use of erstwhile is simply wrong.  Literally it means that the buyer was _not _a first-time buyer at the time of the legwork, because he had been one on an earlier occasion.  I doubt if that is what is intended; if it is, it's a strange way of saying it.


----------

